# Hetzner IPv6 Subnetz



## logifech (24. Apr. 2012)

Hallo Forum,
Nun zu meiner Frage ich habe bei Hetzner 2x Vq12 vServer Server jeweils mit Debian 6.0  minimal mit einem ISPConfig3 System. 
Nun zu meiner frage ich habe für jeden vServer ein eigenes ipv6 subnetz wie  richte ich diese auf den servern ein so, dass ich es mit ISPConfig 3 verwenden kann?? 
Mfg
logifech


----------



## Till (24. Apr. 2012)

Schau mal hier:

Zusaetzliche IP-Adressen
Netzkonfiguration Debian

Dabei ist nichts ispconfig spezifisch.


----------



## logifech (24. Apr. 2012)

Ich versteh soetwa snicht... bei IPv4 kein Problem abe rmit einem IPv6 Subnetz geschweige den IPv6 habe ich noch nie gearbeitet... ich bin halt nur zahlen gewohnt bei ip adressen...


----------



## F4RR3LL (25. Apr. 2012)

Na dann lies dich mal in ipv 6 ein ... nimm die Suchmaschine deines geringsten Mißtrauens und auf gehts. So schwer ist das wirklich nicht. Sollten dann bei deinen Recherchen KONKRETE Probleme und Fragen auftauchen, dann frag. 

Gruß Sven


----------

